# Boot Animation For Android



## krackers (Oct 30, 2011)

*http://www.mediafire...13ijlvcy3chbd47*

*A small mashup of my two favorite ice cream sammich boot animations. Enjoy!*

[font=trebuchet ms,helvetica,sans-serif]*Preview:


https://flic.kr/p/6300898173
*


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

First post with an attachment of "Mediafire" file!!! I have no right to ask, as I am no "Self Proclaimed MOD" but just for the safe side....................................?/?/?/ little scary for me to download, I pass! But, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MonsterMatt (Oct 11, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> First post with an attachment of "Mediafire" file!!! I have no right to ask, as I am no "Self Proclaimed MOD" but just for the safe side....................................?/?/?/ little scary for me to download, I pass! But, thanks for sharing.


Wow really its a bootanimation he made... As he stated, no warez.

Don't judge a file based on where it's uploaded.

Man im worried for the world.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

How do you install it? I tried putting it in /data/local but that didn't work. In fact, I had no boot animation at all!


----------



## krackers (Oct 30, 2011)

^^
That seems right.. did you replace existing bootani.zip? have you tried putting it in system/media? It should replace the existing bootanimation.zip

Oh, and i used mediafire because the file is too big for rootzwiki


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

System/Media is where I put my last ICS animation and have had no issues with it... try there instead. I had no boot animation in my data/local folder


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

How about a screenshot?


----------



## krackers (Oct 30, 2011)

As requested, here is a preview (the real boot animation is of higher quality, the last part repeats, and it starts directly from the green android part)

The gif was too big for Rootzwiki, and I don't know how to compress the gif.
Just download and open gif in browser
If someone can tell me where to upload gif's over 20mb I will gladly upload it there

http://www.mediafire...v9jdvm0hmf8dq0c

Flickr Vid:

__
https://flic.kr/p/6300898173


----------



## rebel69 (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like it's pack wrong to me. For one I don't think you are supposed to use any compression when creating the bootanimation.zip also the directory structure is wrong. You can unpack the zip and take the contents of the BootAnimation directory and use 7zip to create a new bootanimation.zip using no compression. The directory structure should look like this

desc.txt
part0\
part1\

and use compression level - Store


----------

